# Important Info for all re: FedEx



## Aphrodite_1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi guys just read this new addition to US application process and wanted to give everyone a heads up. 

"From 1 October 2014, we will no longer be able to return documents using any form of FedEx waybills. Please ensure that you purchase your prepaid return waybill from an alternative mail provider."

full link: https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/usa-apply-for-a-uk-visa/apply-for-a-uk-visa-in-the-usa


----------



## Mmerya (Jul 10, 2014)

Aphrodite_1 said:


> Hi guys just read this new addition to US application process and wanted to give everyone a heads up.
> 
> "From 1 October 2014, we will no longer be able to return documents using any form of FedEx waybills. Please ensure that you purchase your prepaid return waybill from an alternative mail provider."
> 
> full link: https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/usa-apply-for-a-uk-visa/apply-for-a-uk-visa-in-the-usa


Yikes! It was the preferred provider via the forum. I wonder what happened!


----------



## Aphrodite_1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mmerya said:


> Yikes! It was the preferred provider via the forum. I wonder what happened!


No idea. FedEx is always super reliable for me. Unlike USPS and UPS, which are now the pretty much the only ones you can use for sending the app. Thumbs down.


----------



## Mmerya (Jul 10, 2014)

Aphrodite_1 said:


> No idea. FedEx is always super reliable for me. Unlike USPS and UPS, which are now the pretty much the only ones you can use for sending the app. Thumbs down.


Well my precious package left Sheffield today via FedEx! The last day before the new rules! Shew!


----------



## Aphrodite_1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mmerya said:


> Well my precious package left Sheffield today via FedEx! The last day before the new rules! Shew!


You're so lucky!!!!


----------



## Galulie (Sep 2, 2014)

VFS from Canada always uses DHL, so maybe this is going to be the new preferred method.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

I presume this only applies to applications from the USA


----------



## meganf0412 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm SO glad I missed this change in rules! I'm supposed to get my package back today (visa hopefully inside!) and I've been refreshing my FedEx tracking every five minutes since Monday. I shudder about trying to do that UPS or worse... USPS!


----------



## Ciaran19 (Aug 21, 2014)

I hope this is only for new applications only was we included a prepaid return FedEx in our application - would be ridiculous if it applied to existing applications but it wouldn't surprise me with this lot


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you for this!! I am sending my documents to Sheffield next week.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Ciaran19 said:


> I hope this is only for new applications only was we included a prepaid return FedEx in our application - would be ridiculous if it applied to existing applications but it wouldn't surprise me with this lot


It's likely they'll ask you for a new electronic waybill (or actually your account number) from another carrier which you will then email to them.


----------



## Mils (Mar 2, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> It's likely they'll ask you for a new electronic waybill (or actually your account number) from another carrier which you will then email to them.


That's my guess, but it hasn't stopped my brain from adding it to the list of things to have nightmares over.


----------



## en09art (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh no!! We didn't see this before we sent our package from FedEx... 

This is our timeline:

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement (Wife) Priority
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: Sept 29
Biometrics Completed: Oct 1
Documents sent: Oct 3
Documents received in Sheffield email: Oct 6

What do you guys think we should do? 
We included a FedEx envelope and the return shipping waybill but is the October 1st 'no more FedEx date' for the online applications made after Oct 1st, or when they received your documents? I hope this doesn't mess our application up or delay it...


----------



## Mils (Mar 2, 2014)

I wasn't sure I'd get mine back via FedEx, but I did. Though, I sent mine out early September.

If they won't send it back via FedEx, they will likely ask you to sign up for an account on a different courier service, like UPS or DHL, and send them your account number via email and they will handle the sending it. I'm sure you won't be the first person to have missed the recent change. 

It might make you feel better to go ahead and sign up for an account on one of the others (UPS was easier for me, I kept having issues with the DHL form) so you immediately have an account number to send, IF they ask for one.


----------



## greatbrit (Jul 9, 2014)

I received the email this morning telling me that a decision had been made (fingers crossed!) and they gave me a FedEx return tracking number, so I assume they are still fine with any applications sent in prior to October 1st.


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

*UKI no longer accepting Fedex return waybills?*

I just noticed this announcement on the UKBA website:

From 1 October 2014, we will no longer be able to return documents using any form of FedEx waybills. Please ensure that you purchase your prepaid return waybill from an alternative mail provider.

Unfortunately my wife posted documents this week using Fedex with a waybill.

I am going to call UKBA when they open this morning to see what we need to do, but I wanted to make people aware as I know Fedex are a popular courier that many forum posters have used.

Has anyone else been in this situation since the change?

I guess we will need to post another return waybill with another company and get that to Sheffield so they can return our documents with them??


----------



## Aphrodite_1 (Jul 23, 2014)

v15ben said:


> I just noticed this announcement on the UKBA website:
> 
> From 1 October 2014, we will no longer be able to return documents using any form of FedEx waybills. Please ensure that you purchase your prepaid return waybill from an alternative mail provider.
> 
> ...


Yeah, search through the threads, but I've seen a couple of people mention they've had to just create a courier account with UPS so UKBA can create a label and charge the account. It doesn't seem to stressful, and it seems like you caught it early. I'd just call them and see what they want you to do. 

Personally, I feel like they can't really fault people for something they just casually slipped into their website copy a few weeks ago.

Best of luck!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I've put this up as a sticky at the top of the page for the time being so that (hopefully) those who are preparing to ship to Sheffield see it and find an alternate supplier for their waybill(s).


----------

